
Ask HN: How do you talk with the older generation about today's climate? - dgzl
Honestly, my family is very behind-times and as much as I want to bring them up to speed with modern technical ability and law, they&#x27;re just absolutely not able to handle the change.<p>How do you talk with the older generation about today&#x27;s climate?
======
yostrovs
First, I would realize that you are probably the poorly informed one. The
elders have been around much longer. They probably know most of what you know,
they simply have a different opinion about it.

Second, perhaps maybe it's not your responsibility to change them? Perhaps
your role is to learn from them and change yourself based on those lessons?

~~~
marmada
This person (yostrovs) is very clearly partisan. I have interacted with them
in past threads and they have made bold claims such as people who oppose
Trump's policies solely do so because they hate Trump and not because they
could dislike Trump's policies. I wouldn't bother arguing with them.

~~~
yostrovs
We have never stated such claims. Considering we were opponents of Trump
becoming president, this comes as a surprise.

------
gus_massa
It's looks too general to give some advice. Can you give an specific topic
that you want to tell them?

~~~
dgzl
How do you discuss politics and other modern needs with close-minded older
people who haven't been paying attention to the world for the last 50 years?
Climate change, technology, modern civil rights, etc.

